# 3 SD hotrails with P/P pot project



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

I've recently bought a 3rd pup for my strat (tnx Tfridgen). I'm having good friend
Dave 'greco' wire this up for me (tnx again). He'll be using a SD schematic
off their site. I'm dropping my guitar off thurs. There's not much selection
online. So I come to all you wiring guru's and anyone who may have ideas 
on different options. 3 Seymour Duncan hot rail pup's, push/pull pot to
split all the hum's. I was also thinking of using a TBX tone pot I have
in my MIM strat. Would that spice things up a bit?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If anyone does have a suggestion for options, please try to find a link to a wiring diagram OR post the diagram here. It would be much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

From what little I know, re; wiring, I read somewhere that the push pull switch 
and the pot are 2 completely isolated circuits, just with the mechanical sharing 
of the pole piece. If this is true(?) then the p/p pot can remain as the tone?
(which is my current set up) as apposed to volume (which the schematic shows). 
Any tips from the experts would be greatly appreciated. tnx y'all.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Larry;

I found this...which fully supports what you read: 

A push/pull pot is just a potentiometer sitting on top of a DPDT switch. The switch actuator is the shaft of the pot itself, which drives down right into the switch. When you pull the shaft up, you are moving the switch actuator to connect the top half of the switch, and when you push the shaft down, you are moving the switch actuator down to connect the bottom half of the switch. *There’s no built-in electrical connection between the pot and the switch –* if you want the switch to control the pot’s behavior, you need to connect up some wires (as in the example described at the end of this article).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds cool. Thanks Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking at the Seymour Duncan wiring diagram above in post #3 and using the numbers on this diagram, which two terminals need to be jumpered to get tone control for the bridge pickup?

(NB disregard the red line between terminals 4 & 5)

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

To be honest, I have no clue how the wiring works.
I hope someone can chime in?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump...Anyone have the answer?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Wiring Diagram
This diagram adds the tone control for the bridge & the middle pickup on the 2nd pot


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

greco said:


> Bump...Anyone have the answer?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


im "pretty sure" it is lugs 6 and 7 you jumper .(as numbered on your pic).

i say "pretty sure" because its been a while since i did it that way-
but, im "pretty sure" lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks *copperhead *and *fraser*

Given that you are both suggesting the same solution, it would certainly seem like it has potential.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Goes along with what you showed me Dave. It you can make
that work, I'd say go for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Disappointing...I added the jumper and it didn't result in tone control for the bridge pickup (only) position.

This is copperhead's diagram (from SD) and it shows the jumper.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Take out the jumper, and just connect the tone for the neck to lug 8 and the tone for the bridge to lug 6 and leave lug 7 alone (though this will mean the middle will always be wide open, which is actually how I wire ALL my Strats because I find it really gives a great sound to the in-between positions (2 and 4)).



greco said:


> Disappointing...I added the jumper and it didn't result in tone control for the bridge pickup (only) position.
> 
> This is copperhead's diagram (from SD) and it shows the jumper.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Take out the jumper, and just connect the tone for the neck to lug 8 and the tone for the bridge to lug 6 and leave lug 7 alone (though this will mean the middle will always be wide open, which is actually how I wire ALL my Strats because I find it really gives a great sound to the in-between positions (2 and 4)).


Thanks Saro...Is this going to work with the wiring diagram in post #3? 
(i.e., not the diagram in post #13)
Will it result in tone control of the bridge pickup only?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Yes Saro's help changes the wiring for tones on bridge alone & neck pickup alone ,there is not tone control for the middle at all


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

copperhead said:


> Yes Saro's help changes the wiring for tones on bridge alone & neck pickup alone ,there is not tone control for the middle at all


Thanks copperhead.

So, if I understand you correctly, when Saro's wiring suggestion from post #14 is followed, the only position *without* any tone control is position #3? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Thanks copperhead.
> 
> So, if I understand you correctly, when Saro's wiring suggestion from post #14 is followed, the only position *without* any tone control is position #3?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the idea, though I can't really figure out right this sec how to apply it to the diagram in post #3, mainly because I've had a few beers, and that one seems wired backwards from how I normally wire strats. I will think on it, though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, I think I've got it. If you move the wire coming from the neck tone pot from lug 3 to lug 4, that should do the same thing. That will give you tone control in position 1, 2, 4 and 5. I think. Beers notwithstanding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Beers here too. I Like It! Thanks for chiming in Saro!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Picked up my guit from Greco a few hours ago.
Just tested 'er through a small amp. Sounds great!
Thanks again Dave! I'll do a more thorough check 
tomorrow when my wife goes for a walk. lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Picked up my guit from Greco a few hours ago.
> Just tested 'er through a small amp. Sounds great!
> Thanks again Dave! I'll do a more thorough check
> tomorrow when my wife goes for a walk. lol.


It was my pleasure to try and get it all sorted out for you.
At least we are 98% of the way.

Thanks to you for the old humbucker pickup...much appreciated.
That is one sweet strat you have! I enjoyed playing it to test drive the electronics/pots.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

not really relevant to the thread, but this is how i wire my strats-
i ignore the lower tone pot, just leave it as a dummy knob,
then have a master tone pot for all pickups.
its simple to wire up, and simple to use.










works just like the controls on a tele-
just thought id throw this in here, in case it helps you guys, or anyone else in the future.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

fraser said:


> not really relevant to the thread, but this is how i wire my strats-
> i ignore the lower tone pot, just leave it as a dummy knob,
> then have a master tone pot for all pickups.
> its simple to wire up, and simple to use.
> ...


I never understood why the bridge pickup was left out of the tone circuit


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Found this link. Greco originally sent me the history of
the strat, re; no tone on bridge pup.

*The History*
As you know, the standard Stratocaster has a master volume and two tone controls, 
one for the middle and one for the neck pickup, but none for the bridge pickup! 
To understand why Fender did this, you have to take a look at the past. The Fender 
Stratocaster showed up around April 1954 as a follow-up to Leo Fender’s first genius 
strike: the Esquire/Telecaster guitar. At this time, Western Swing was very popular, 
and not just in California, where Leo Fender lived and worked. He was a confessed 
Western Swing fan, so this was the sound he had in mind when he developed the 
Stratocaster concept. Leo Fender liked the pedal steel-like lead tone; he described it as 
“bell-like with shimmering highs” (today you’ll often hear “penetrating highs”). This was 
the lead tone for Western Swing, and back in the good old days of the fifties there was 
simply no need for a tone control for the bridge pickup.


----------

